# Which is the best red matte lipstick for me ?



## WallE (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm a Asian girl, so my skin tone's quite warm.
I'm looking for a matte red lipstick, though, most of the matte lipstick is dry, whilst, my lip's quite dry. Do you know any matte red lipstick which has moisture (a little). I can use balm as the basement.
I like Ruby Rush of Tom Ford. Is it keep long when I use balm as the basement ?
Thanks all so much.


----------



## kat913 (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't have Ruby Rush, but I have strong yellow undertones too and some red lipsticks I like are:

Mac Chili (learns quite orange, it's like a burnt orange red...beautiful on warm skin)
Nars Rita (more neutral but still a bit warm learning)

I looked up swatches and ruby rush seems brighter and cooler toned than Nars Rita. I personally like deeper reds but it's up to preference. Hope that helps


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a deluxe sample of NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella. I actually had it on today. Very smooth, lasts for several hours (5 at the most), wasn't drying and didn't transfer much. I would say the color leans more neutral though.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

Russian Red MAC Matte lipstick is the best moisturizing lipstick. I am using this from more than six months and I love it.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 27, 2017)

Vaishali Yadav said:


> Russian Red MAC Matte lipstick is the best moisturizing lipstick. I am using this from more than six months and I love it.



I agrre !!!! Makes lips look soft, smooth, ultra-moist


----------

